# New to group- Need RE4F02A trans. help



## Shameless Elmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello all-
My daughter has a 94 Maxima that the transmission went out on. She told me on a Monday that something didn't seem right about the transmission. I had driven it the day before and noticed that it was beginning to slip a bit. On the following Thursday (3 days later) she told me it was getting real bad. I went out and test drove it. It was slipping really bad in "D" but was much better in "2" & "1". I told her to go ahead and drive it to school Friday but drive it carefully. When she tried to leave school Friday afternoon it wouldn't go in any gear except reverse. Reverse worked as normal. All other gears were like the car was in neutral. It wouldn't budge. I drove the car home in reverse, approximately 1 mile. I removed the transmission and found the high clutch discs completely gone. There was absolutely no fibre left on the discs. I purchased a rebuild kit that consists of high, low and reverse clutch packs, gaskets, o-rings and shaft seals. I installed and checked tolerances on all of these items (clutch packs) and everything was good. I completed the assembly and installed the transmission. On test drive it was obvious something was wrong. I would have to tap the accelerator to get the transmission to engage and then it would slip as it shifted through the gears. I checked line pressure and it was ~30 psig at idle and would only reach ~60 psig at ~2300 rpm. I removed the transmission again to inspect the pump, valve body, solenoids, fluid channels and orifices. I found nothing wrong. I have never worked on a transmission before but I do have what seems to be a good book that is specific to this transmission. All of the solenoid resistances are within spec. Test drive revealed similar results. I still have to tap the accelerator to engage the transmission and it slips in "D". "2" and "1" seem to be okay. The valve body assembly is good shape, i.e. all of the valves move freely and there is no trash anywhere in it. I am certain all of the ball checks in the valve body are in the right location.
Is it possible/likely for the line pressure regulator solenoid to leak by and not allow sufficient fluid pressure for the transmission to work right? Originally, when I checked the line pressure I had a 6 foot hose hooked to the pressure gauge so I could read it from inside the car while driving. I suspect I didn't get the air bled out well enough to get a good reading. After the second assembly the fluid pressure was up to ~150 psig. Still a bit low but seems like enough to make the transmission work?
Anybody have any suggestions.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

have you changed your filter? Ill add to this later, im busy right now


----------



## Shameless Elmer (Nov 7, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> have you changed your filter? Ill add to this later, im busy right now


The filter has been changed and was checked for cracks/leaks the second time the transmission was pulled.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Shameless Elmer said:


> The filter has been changed and was checked for cracks/leaks the second time the transmission was pulled.


Brog Warner made it; it is trash. You will probably need a rebuild, the maxima transmissions go out frequently. Good luck


----------



## Shameless Elmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Anybody else have any ideas? C'mon this seems like a pretty knowledgable group.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

My best guess would be:

- *Improper band/clutch application pressure.*

the first thing you must do is get the right pressure, I think its 200 psi, it should say it in the book you have? after that maybe it is the:

-*vacuum line module controlling shifts to the transmission.*

- *the governor* (im throwing this one in because it supports the forward clutch drum).

-*the pump is worn out and not putting out the proper pressure anymore*.

out of the above I would check the governor first (thats me). simply cause its the easiest one.

I also found this site that I think might help a bit. If you scroll down after all the terms you can click the previous page to the link and you can do some leak test (if you want) I didnt really read them (im feeling lazy at the time).hehehe

ps- most likely you have the right fluid level, but just incase you might wanna check that (its always safe to double check). I hope you used the recommended ATF. Also take a quick look and check the Throttle Position Sensor because the modulator pressure is effected by intake manifold vacuum or throttle position. Now that I think about it *check this one first * of anything else.

pps- always allow a couple of days for a reponse from people, usually the first or second day you might not get much. whenever i post I wait till the 5th day and if nobody says anything by then, then your "shit out of luck".


----------



## Shameless Elmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the information Drunkhorse, and the tip on replies. I have made some headway with the transmission. I found a core from a 92 Maxima in the junkyard and bought the solenoid assembly. Well, actually, I played dumb and removed the whole valve body with the solenoid assy. attached. The guy running the salvage yard was too busy arguing with another customer to pay much attention to me. He said to go ahead and take the whole valve body. I got it for $60.00. More than I wanted to pay but I suspected the solenoid assembly in my daughters car to be bad. I figured if I installed another solenoid assembly, chances are it would act different than the original even if it too had a problem. I installed the whole salvage yard valve body with the shift solenoids. It seems to work quite well now.

You mentioned being sure to use the correct fluid, I think. What is the correct fluid? I'm using Dexron III. I plan to change the fluid in a week or so. Sooner if I have the wrong fluid. I want to let the fluid circulate a while then change it.
Thanks again for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

glad to hear your problem is gone! hopefully it wont slip again. As for the fluid your using the right one. if ur planning on changin the oil you should take out the fluid that is inside the converter aswell. You dont need to take it to a shop nor bring the tranny down (again im lazy right now and dont want to type that much).

hehehe I laughed at the story. I always take one of my friends solely so that he takes a part right before me(that were not gonna buy) have him get in an arguement, then I come up and get a cheaper prices for what im getting, LOL. Works like a charm everytime.


----------

